# horror how to's



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm starting a YouTube series on horror film's. Its going to cover the makeup, dramatic shots, special effects and editing. What movie scene should I attempt recreating first?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Atleast people on instagram cared


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

There is so many to choose from


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Do we get to pick a scene? I assume something from _The Thing_ is out of the question?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

What from the thing?


----------

